# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Μπορούν να αντέξουν 2 ζεμπράκια στο λεωφορείο;

## Κώστος

Θέλει να μου στείλει κάποιος από την Αθήνα 2 ζεμπράκια 3-4 μηνών.Τα ζεμπράκια θα είναι μάλλον στον χώρο αποσκευών.Το λεωφορείο από Αθήνα-Γρεβενά κάνει 5-5.30 ώρες.Θα αντέξουν;

----------


## jk21

στο χωρο αποσκευων και με τετοια ζεστη χλωμοτατο το βλεπω!!! δωσε ενα χαρτζηλικακι και δωστα στον οδηγο να τα εχει διπλα ,ειτε σε κουτια με τρυπες για αερα,ειτε σε κλουβι.μεσα στο αμαξι αν χρειαστει (εχει ζεστη ) υπαρχει το aircondition .στο χωρο αποσκευων τα δροσιζει η....διπλανη μηχανη....

----------


## Antigoni87

Καλημέρα!   ::   Πολλές φορές έχω ακούσει για τέτοιες μεταφορές πτηνών και εδώ και εκτός φόρουμ, αλλά εγώ προσωπικά το φοβάμαι λίγο, γιατί εκεί κάτω γίνεται ένας πανικός από το ταρακούνημα των αποσκευών (πολλές φορές αλλού είχα αφήσει τη βαλίτσα μου κι από αλλού την παίρνω), συχνά είναι μεγάλο το τράνταγμα. Θα σου πρότεινα αν γίνεται να "ασφαλιστεί" κάπως το κλουβί, να στερεωθεί σε κάποιο ασφαλές σημείο για να είναι όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερο το κούνημα. Βέβαια αυτό δεν τα γλυτώνει από τις πολύ ψηλές θερμοκρασίες. Δεν ξέρω αν και πόσο είναι ευαίσθητα τα ζεμπράκια αν υποστούν αυτή τη μεταφορά...
Αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να μη μπορεί ένα μικρό κλουβάκι με πουλιά να μπει δίπλα στον οδηγό για να χει φως, αέρα και λιγότερα χτυπήματα (ναι, το ξέρω, πολλά ζητάω!).
Κάτσε να δούμε αν το έχει κάνει κανένας και ξέρει!  ::

----------


## Κώστος

Άμα τύχουμε και σε κανέναν φιλόζωο οδηγό ίσως να τα πάρει μπροστά.  ::

----------


## Κώστος

Βοηθάτε ρε παίδες.Δε θέλω μόλις πάω να τα πάρω να είναι ψόφια.  ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Ο Δημήτρης έχει δίκιο για τη θερμοκρασία, είναι πολλές οι ώρες σε αυτό το περιβάλλον, χώρια τη φασαρία και το ταρακούνημα. Καναρίνι φίλης μου έπαθε εγκεφαλικό και πέθανε λίγες μέρες μετά, επειδή τρόμαξε από ξύλινο έπιπλο που κουβαλούσαν κ τους έπεσε στο πάτωμα κάνοντας θόρυβο.
Το λέω σαν παράδειγμα, επειδή μπορεί να βιώσουν πολύ μεγάλη τρομάρα και δεν ξέρεις ποτέ...
Πες του να πάει και να ρωτήσει ποιος οδηγός δέχεται να έχει το κλουβάκι δίπλα του, ελπίζω κάποιος θα δεχτεί, και να τα στείλει με το συγκεκριμένο λεωφορείο που θα είναι αυτός. Ένα μικρό κλουβάκι με 2 ζεμπράκια είναι, ας τους τα δείξει σε φωτό για να καταλάβουν ότι δε θα προκαλέσουν καμία ενόχληση!
Θα πρότεινα όχι στις αποσκευές. Είναι και πολύ μικρά σε ηλικία και φοβάμαι ότι δε θα αντέξουν, ειδικά τώρα που είναι ευαίσθητα ακόμη

----------


## vagelis76

Μπορείς να πείς σε εκείνον που θα σου τα στείλει να κάνει το εξής...
τα βάζει σε ένα κλουβάκι με φαγητό μέσα,και νερό(εαν έχουν μάθει από ποτίστρα με μπίλια καλύτερα)και αυτό το κλουβάκι θα το βάλει μέσα σε μια χάρτινη τσάντα από ρούχα ή παπούτσια.Οι συγκεκριμένες έχουν βάση που βοηθάει να πατάει επάνω το κλουβί σταθερά.Η τσάντα να μην είναι εφαρμοστή επάνω στο κλουβί και ανοιχτή από επάνω για να κυκλοφορεί αέρας μέσα εκεί.
Με αυτό το τρόπο δε θα ψηθούν τα πουλιά και δε στρεσαριστούν από το περιβάλλον,μόνο ελάχιστα από τους καινούριους άγνωστους ήχους ίσως...
Θα πάει στο ΚΤΕΛ και θα παρακαλέσει τον οδηγό ή τον εισπράκτορα να το πάρει μαζί του μέσα...οι καιροί είναι δύσκολοι οπότε το χαρτζιλικάκι άστο καλύτερα.
Αν ο οι παραπάνω αρχίσουν τα μου... σου... του...,βρίσκει έναν επιβάτη που ταξιδεύει μόνος...(κυρίως κοπέλα ή μητέρα με παιδάκι) και του ζητάει σαν χάρη να το πάρει μαζί του μέσα και να σε εξυπηρετήσει...
Θα σου έλεγα να αποφύγεις το χώρο των αποσκευών αυτή την εποχή γιατί εκεί μέσα είναι δύσκολα και από ζέστη αλλά και από τις υπόλοιπες αποσκευές που μπαίνουν και βγαίνουν σε κάθε στάση.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Ναί έχουν μάθει απο ποτίστρα με μπίλια και αν τελικά τα καταφέρω να πίσω τον οδηγό θα τα βάλω σε ένα μικρό παλιό κλουβάκι που έχω με λίγη τροφή   :winky:   :winky:  .

----------


## Antigoni87

> Αν ο οι παραπάνω αρχίσουν τα μου... σου... του...,βρίσκει έναν επιβάτη που ταξιδεύει μόνος...(κυρίως κοπέλα ή μητέρα με παιδάκι) και του ζητάει σαν χάρη να το πάρει μαζί του μέσα και να σε εξυπηρετήσει...


Βαγγέλη τέλεια ιδέα! Όλο και κάποιος θα βρεθεί, κι αν όχι στο ένα δρομολόγιο, σίγουρα στο επόμενο. Δεν κοστίζει σε κανέναν να έχει ένα κλουβάκι στα πόδια του, εκτός αν είναι κανένας ξινός ή αλλεργικός!
Μόνο έναν ενδοιασμό έχω, μην πει ο οδηγός ότι το κλουβί είτε με συνοδό είτε χωρίς, πρέπει να πάει αποσκευές. Αν και δε νομίζω. Εγώ δε θα άφηνα τα καναρίνια μου στις αποσκευές και εγώ να είμαι πάνω.
Λογικά αν δεν το θέλει ο οδηγός δίπλα του, δεν έχει λόγο να μην αφήσει κάποιον επιβάτη να τα έχει δίπλα του ή στα πόδια του  ::

----------


## Κώστος

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ πολύ θα σας ενημερώσω σύντομα.

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Σε τετοιου ειδους μεταφορες, μικροτερες δηλαδη του 8ωρου, καλο ειναι να μην εχουν φως τα πουλια για να στρεσαρονται λιγοτερο.
Πες του να σου τα στειλει βραδυ με το τελευταιο και να τα παρεις εσυ πρωι πρωι.
Επισης θα ειναι και πιο δροσερα.
Καλητερα ειναι σε ξυλινο ή χαρτινο κουτι χαμηλο ωστε να μην επιτρεπει κανενος ειδους πτηση που θα μπορουσε να το τραυματισει.
Σπορους μπορεις να ριξεις χυμα στο πατωμα και στο νερο να βαλεις κολλες Α4 τσαλακωμενες που θα  το κρατησουν σαν σφουγγαρι και δεν θα υπαρχει σημαντικη απωλεια.
Τα πουλια που μεταφερονται ασυνοδευτα στα κτελ τα βαζουν συνηθως στο δωματιακι του οδηγου.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Είχα διαβάσει σε ένα βιβλίο πως μπορώ να τοποθετήσω κανονικό κομάτι απο σφουγγάρι . Επίσης να του τα βάλω σε μια ξύλινη φωλιά που έχω και να κλείσω την τρύπα εισόδου με σελοτέιπ μιας και δεν έχω κουτι μεταφοράς   ::  ?

----------


## Κώστος

Ρε σε ξύλινο ή χάρτινο κουτί να τα βάλεις με τρύπες όμως για να πηγαίνουν όπου θέλουν.Ή στον ίσκιο ή στον ήλιο.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Ποιόν ίσκιο και ποιόν ήλιο ?
Αν τα βάλω σε ένα κουτί απο χαρτόνι με μικρές τρύπες νομίζεις οτι θα έχουν φως ? Αυτό είναι το ζειτούμενο με το κουτί , χορείς φως τα πουλιά νιώθουν ήρεμα και κοιμούντε κιόλας συνήθος .

----------


## Κώστος

Ρε όχι μικρές τρυπούλες.Να ναι λίγο μεγαλούτσικες αλλά να μη μπορεί να βγει από την τρύπα το πουλί.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Έχεις δει φωτογραφία απο zebra finch ή πέρνεις Kinder έκπληξη   ::   ::   ?
Είναι αρκετά μικρά για να κάνω τρύπες ωστε να μπένει φως   ::  . Αλλά και πάλι το θέμα με το κουτί χωρίς φως βολεύει γιατί αν βλέπαν έξω ίσως τα πουλάκια να αναστατόνονταν και να ψόφαγαν σε μια τέτια διαδρομή .

----------


## Κώστος

Οκ εσύ ξέρεις.

----------

